# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Pool fencing screwed into concrete?

## unexpert

Our new backyard is fully fenced except for about 3m angled between the corner of the house and garage.  This area has a concreted patio/drive.  
We need to make sure our son can't get out but don't want to damage the brick on the buildings by drilling into them. 
I've been to Bunnings and they have prefab panel and gate that would fit well, with three posts.   
I want to know if I can screw the posts (the ones with built in flanges) straight into the concrete?  The guy muttered something about dynabolts expanding into the concrete. 
Do I predrills holes?  Would a concrete drill bit work in a standard drill? 
This is our very first DIY that involves more than a paintbrush, we'd like to give it a crack ourselves to save calling in a handyman.  Would appreciate any advice.

----------


## gpkennedy

The idea is to carefully mark the spots to drill out. A drill with a hammer function works much, much better than an ordinary drill. Use a new masonry bit purchased to fit the size of dynabolts selected.The concrete may have  steel reinforcing mesh embedded in it. You may have to change the drill bit.
Use dynabolts that will just fit through the holes in the flange, but as long as you dare. Clean all dust out of the drilled hole, a bicycle pump will help.
Good luck.

----------


## unexpert

Thank you so much! 
My husband (who is otherwise as green as I) has just informed me our drill is in fact a hammer drill, also has a cord so we won't run into battery problems. 
Feeling much more confident now, will update in a few weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## cyclic

Please use stainless fixings.

----------


## gpkennedy

It may be a good idea to just try your drill with an appropriate masonry bit on a test hole in the concrete before you go whole hog and buy all the gear. This way you are just up for the cost of a masonry bit if it becomes too difficult.
George

----------


## unexpert

Just a quick update with a picture of the finished product.  Will keep the 3.5 year old in the backyard until we re-fence the side and front of house.  
Thanks for all the help - gave us the confidence to do this ourselves instead of paying someone   :Redface: )

----------


## stevoh741

looks good, but for future reference us anka screws or similar, NOT dyna bolts. Dyna bolts can easily crack masonry, anka screws will not.

----------

